# I Want To Train My 5 month Old Pitbull



## moneychaser0988 (Nov 20, 2009)

As the title says I'm interested in training my dog as a security/guard dog and is wondering if anyone can help me out pleasee.


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

you bought/got the wrong type of dog....


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

megz said:


> you bought/got the wrong type of dog....


agree.....however it is possible to train a pitbull to be a guard dog - however i wouldn't recommend it - my opinion

Pitbulls were not breed to be human aggressive - if you want a dog that you can train to be a guard dog, I would say go for a rottwieler or doberman -


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

The above posters are correct. You are not qualified to train an APBT or any other breed as a guard or protection dog. Even people with years of experience training/owning dogs do not have the knowledge or facility to train their dogs this way. You are not going to learn how to do it correctly on the internet, you will do more harm than good. In fact, even if you were to go to the "average" dog trainer for this, many of them are not qualified either.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Akasha said:


> agree.....however it is possible to train a pitbull to be a guard dog - however i wouldn't recommend it - my opinion
> 
> Pitbulls were not breed to be human aggressive - if you want a dog that you can train to be a guard dog, I would say go for a rottwieler or doberman -


I will have to disagree with you, the standard of the dog states that any american pitbull terrier that displays human agression should be put down. The breed should never be human agressive nor display guarding behaviors. If you have a bully or amstaff then maybe it is possible but it should not be possible with a correctly bred APBT.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

moneychaser0988 said:


> As the title says I'm interested in training my dog as a security/guard dog and is wondering if anyone can help me out pleasee.


You should get an alarm system, this post shows your lack of knowledge on the breed and it clearly shows that you can potentially be in the 5'o clock news with your dog.


----------



## gtnotw (Oct 15, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> I will have to disagree with you, the standard of the dog states that any american pitbull terrier that displays human agression should be put down. The breed should never be human agressive nor display guarding behaviors. If you have a bully or amstaff then maybe it is possible but it should not be possible with a correctly bred APBT.


What do you mean by "never be human agressive nor display guarding behaviors"? A dog is dog, it'll protect its own. Please clarify what you mean, my APBT loves all people but with time instinct shows whose a friend or an enemy. Also what do you mean by "correctly bred". Going back in the day, they were "correctly" bred to kill dogs.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

gtnotw said:


> What do you mean by "never be human agressive nor display guarding behaviors"? A dog is dog, it'll protect its own. Please clarify what you mean, my APBT loves all people but with time instinct shows whose a friend or an enemy. Also what do you mean by "correctly bred". Going back in the day, they were "correctly" bred to kill dogs.


Let's put it this way, owners that have large yards with a lot of gamebred pitbulls have guardogs for their pitbulls because they are not human agressive and they don't want someone to steal their dogs. If your dog is showing protectiveness or agression towards a human then it is not true to the breed standard. I am talking about American Pitbull Terriers, not Bullies, not Amstaffs, not Staffies not Petbulls.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

gtnotw said:


> What do you mean by "never be human agressive nor display guarding behaviors"? A dog is dog, it'll protect its own. Please clarify what you mean, my APBT loves all people but with time instinct shows whose a friend or an enemy. Also what do you mean by "correctly bred". Going back in the day, they were "correctly" bred to kill dogs.


You should look at the breed standard of the American Pitbull Terrier under temperament traits and you will find what I am talking about.


----------



## OverSt (Sep 17, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> I will have to disagree with you, the standard of the dog states that any american pitbull terrier that displays human agression should be put down. The breed should never be human agressive nor display guarding behaviors. If you have a bully or amstaff then maybe it is possible but it should not be possible with a correctly bred APBT.


Ok buddy,

Your really starting to lose your credibility with me. You really just need to help the guy out with what hes trying to achieve or get off his thread.

Better yet take all your negative comments and write a book about the breed.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

American Pitbull Terriers, and a lot of the breeds that were derived from this dog (Amstaffs and AmBullies) are all bred to be human friendly. Human aggressive dogs were cut from breeding programs, as it is an undesired trait. Your APBT should readily approach most people, even strangers. However, if you are attacked or the dog feels its family is in immediate danger, it could show aggression... But don't count on that. Trying to train a pitbull to be a "guard" dog is a dangerous practice..

Rottweilers, Bird dogs, Dobermans (im sure someone here can give you better examples) are breeds that were bred for the purpose of guarding, because Human Aggression was not culled.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> American Pitbull Terriers, and a lot of the breeds that were derived from this dog (Amstaffs and AmBullies) are all bred to be human friendly. Human aggressive dogs were cut from breeding programs, as it is an undesired trait. Your APBT should readily approach most people, even strangers. However, if you are attacked or the dog feels its family is in immediate danger, it could show aggression... But don't count on that. Trying to train a pitbull to be a "guard" dog is a dangerous practice..
> 
> Rottweilers, Bird dogs, Dobermans (im sure someone here can give you better examples) are breeds that were bred for the purpose of guarding, because Human Aggression was not culled.


thank you for sharing that lol and also thank you for helping me keep my credibility


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

OverSt said:


> Ok buddy,
> 
> Your really starting to lose your credibility with me. You really just need to help the guy out with what hes trying to achieve or get off his thread.
> 
> Better yet take all your negative comments and write a book about the breed.


Buddy,

The breed is and was not for created for protection or guarding, do you take a saturn suv to a drag race strip? You need to cool it with your attitude son, I wouldn't be helping him if I told him that he can train a non human agressive breed to guard.


----------



## OverSt (Sep 17, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> Buddy,
> 
> The breed is and was not for created for protection or guarding, do you take a saturn suv to a drag race strip? You need to cool it with your attitude boy, I wouldn't be helping him if I told him that he can train a non human agressive breed to guard.


Boy? Thats really not neccesary. Any dog can be trained to do anything with proper training.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

OverSt said:


> Boy? Thats really not neccesary. Any dog can be trained to do anything with proper training.


Totally agree but like Staffy Daddy stated, my self and many breed enthusiast argue, it is dangerous to do to that to the dog. In my opinion you ruin the integrity of the breed and you endanger the life of it. A guarding type breed dog doesn't need to be teased with a sleeve or taken to protection training to learn how to become territorial and attack intruders. These guarding traits are behavioral traits that are implanted into the their genetics. With an American Pitbull Terrier, you have to train it to be human agressive and in my opinion it being the most powerful dog pound for pound in the world it is not a good idea. WHy take a dog that is hated by the world for the injustice of irresponsible ownership and encourage someone to turn it human agressive? I love dogs and all breeds, even If I did not own a pitbull type dog I would still be angry and pissed off that you see wanna be thugs and low lives teaching their pit puppies to attack humans. Now I am not saying that this user is a scumbag or a low life what I am saying is taht if he is looking for a protection dog there are other breeds that excel at doing the job with minimal training and will not be unstable with weak nerves to do the job. Critize my posting or answer all you want but this is the fact about what the breed and what it was meant to do. This is a public forum and I will post my opinion because I can. In conclusion the American Pitbull Terrier was never meant to guard nor is it fit to guard.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

To further prove my point look at this dog fighting raid video






these are gamebred dogs that are chained and there are intruders on their property. Do you see how friendly they are to the cops? Tie a few presa canarios or Dogos in a yard and see how many will let strangers pet them.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

If raised properly your apbt will protect you and your family in a situation deemed dangerous to them, property can be replaced. But to train one to attack, guard or other is totally out of its nature because of its love of people. He/she will protect its pack from danger naturally as would a chi or other breed lord knows I know some vicious chi's. Yes any dog can be trained to do such tasks but its our breed who runs the risk of being tied at the stake and burned for such acts, bombarding a crap load of bad press... its unfortunate that even if not trained to do such a job and they do so anyway it might not always go along with praise by authorities and media ... Those stories are far and few between ...
Please look into bandogs, mastiffs, rotties, German shephards, mollossar type dogs if I'm wrong about these dogs please correct me anyone thank you ... if Im not mistaken there are threads here on guarding dogs use the search engine ..


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

oh my gosh that video is so sad  that pooy doggie with the nub!


----------



## OverSt (Sep 17, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> Totally agree but like Staffy Daddy stated, my self and many breed enthusiast argue, it is dangerous to do to that to the dog. In my opinion you ruin the integrity of the breed and you endanger the life of it. A guarding type breed dog doesn't need to be teased with a sleeve or taken to protection training to learn how to become territorial and attack intruders. These guarding traits are behavioral traits that are implanted into the their genetics. With an American Pitbull Terrier, you have to train it to be human agressive and in my opinion it being the most powerful dog pound for pound in the world it is not a good idea. WHy take a dog that is hated by the world for the injustice of irresponsible ownership and encourage someone to turn it human agressive? I love dogs and all breeds, even If I did not own a pitbull type dog I would still be angry and pissed off that you see wanna be thugs and low lives teaching their pit puppies to attack humans. Now I am not saying that this user is a scumbag or a low life what I am saying is taht if he is looking for a protection dog there are other breeds that excel at doing the job with minimal training and will not be unstable with weak nerves to do the job. Critize my posting or answer all you want but this is the fact about what the breed and what it was meant to do. This is a public forum and I will post my opinion because I can. In conclusion the American Pitbull Terrier was never meant to guard nor is it fit to guard.


I just dont agree. Like humans i feel that no two dogs are the same. Even though they are pack animals they all have their own individual personalities. So since they weren't bred specifically to be guard dogs does that mean we shouldnt train them to be guard dog? We might as well say, hell this breed was made to fight, so lets go out and fight them.

Sorry man, i just dont agree.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

how i do agree that the apbt was bred to be non ha, to say "its possible with amstaffs and bullies" that's not a very good statement to say.....their bred to be non DA and non HA....its just as possible for an apbt to be ha as it is a amstaff or bully for that matter. not arguing just saying.....i do agree, just not with the statement, apbt's/pitbull type dogs are just not made to protect. ---shane


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Regardless of any of this the pup is still to young to be taught anything of protection ... he has to first be able to be outstanding in obedience and owner commands ... if going to train any dog for such a thing you have to have outstanding control over your dog verbally ... then even with this most trainers of guarding/protection require the dog be a year or older ... that is a good trainer and they would want to see how your able to control your adult dog not 5 month old puppy .... good luck in making a responsible decision


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I would say unprovoked human aggression is a fault. But I don't think "protective under the right circumstances" is a fault or human aggressive at all. A APBT should be protective, but on his own will. But I think most dogs would protect their owners in the right circumstance. And there are alot of APBT owners who do shulzand (sp) and french ring.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

i guess that's the kicker, unprovoked ha.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

so I have a question?? I know a few pits that do sch.? That is being trained into them right? They have accomplished that. I think there is a difference then teaching the dog to hate people and then theres training the dog to be a switch when deemed necessary.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

we're not saying its not possible....just that its not looked good upon. its not what the breed was intended for, their bred to be non ha. Just that another breed that has guardian traits would be a "better" suitable breed for the required work.


----------



## Hollywood06 (Dec 5, 2009)

man the video is bad. they were some really pretty dogs there. i just dont understand why ppl would put their dogs thru this. all the dogs been thru and they still friendly as they are. ive always heard that a pitbull wants to do nothing but please the owner.


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> I will have to disagree with you, the standard of the dog states that any american pitbull terrier that displays human agression should be put down. The breed should never be human agressive nor display guarding behaviors. If you have a bully or amstaff then maybe it is possible but it should not be possible with a correctly bred APBT.


Yes you are very right to say that, but you can train any dog to be a guard dog - its possible - that is all I'm saying -

If you continued to read what I posted I said in my opinion I wouldn't recommend it - Let me clarify this okay  - Pitbulls were not breed to be naturally human aggressive, and I understand that as well as others here -

Let me also clarify that a friend of mine use to train American Pitbull Terriers to become guard dogs - Due the fact that he was NOT qualified to do so, even with his reputation and crediability - One of his clients (dogs) ended up turning on him -

All I said is it is possible - but as a recommendation, especially from all those here trying to help this breed would look down on it - because of the harm it could do -


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Akasha said:


> Yes you are very right to say that, but you can train any dog to be a guard dog - its possible - that is all I'm saying -
> 
> If you continued to read what I posted I said in my opinion I wouldn't recommend it - Let me clarify this okay  - Pitbulls were not breed to be naturally human aggressive, and I understand that as well as others here -
> 
> ...


If he was not a credible trainer, could it be possible that he trained an ill tempered dog to begin with?


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

If you have a bully or amstaff then maybe it is possible but it should not be possible with a correctly bred APBT.[/QUOTE]

Why woul an AmStaff be better suited for guarding?


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> If he was not a credible trainer, could it be possible that he trained an ill tempered dog to begin with?


No the dog was not ill tempered and he did have crediability along with a certified trainers license. His mistake was when he decided that he wanted to train our wonderful breed to guard. Resulting in his demise and him turning in his license. We met one night during a community event and he fell in love with our dog. Actually started crying because of his mistake and knowing that it changed his veiws on pitbulls all together. We have been friends ever since. I think he slowly starting to trust pitbulls again seeing our puppy and how she has succeeded in her classes.

He stated " I think the problem came when I had to train the dog alone, I know I shouldn't have done it. But the owner had an emergency and became my fault. I took full responsibility for the actions of the dog. I was no longer looked upon as the Alpha Leader when the owner started taking over".


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

vdubbinya said:


> how i do agree that the apbt was bred to be non ha, to say "its possible with amstaffs and bullies" that's not a very good statement to say.....their bred to be non DA and non HA....its just as possible for an apbt to be ha as it is a amstaff or bully for that matter. not arguing just saying.....i do agree, just not with the statement, apbt's/pitbull type dogs are just not made to protect. ---shane


Amstaffs and Bullies weren't bred for any function besides showing. Because the breed's main function is to look pretty for the show, there is no strict testing of its temperament of how it tolerates human presence in a high stress scenario. American Pitbull Terriers were culled if they turned on a human when fighting, they were around strange people and their handlers while engaging in combat. Try to break up a fight between two rotties or german shepherds and see how many fingers you will ahve left.

Don't get me wrong I own a Bully/Amstaff cross and I love the dog but the just wasn't bred to protect. Have you ever been around a breed that didnt care about strangers petting it? only its family? a dog that will let a stranger pet him in presence of its owner but not wag his tail? Also that if his family is not home and a stranger breaks in the dog will attack and protect the property? 
Let's play a little game, I am going to post three temperament standards you tell me which you would rather have as a guard dog:

*Dog A*

Courage, determination and outstanding braveness are part of his characteristics. He is docile to his owners and family and extremely tolerant with children. He is always looking for the company of his master. One of his characteristics *is his distrust of strangers*. He shows a calm disposition, self assurance and self confidence, not being disturbed by strange noises or when facing a new environment. *An unsurpassed guardian of the property*, he is as well dedicated by instinct to the hunt of big game and to cattle herding.

*Dog B*

Temperament per Breed Standard : "Type of great alert activity, strong - balanced - calm. The reactions of defense which manifest themselves in active form, are well developed. *An aggressive disposition and distrust towards strangers are characteristic*."

*Excellent home and estate guardians, great watchdogs, impressive deterrents - good territorial livestock guardians*, but require secure fencing

*Dog C*

Any ------ that displays dog toward human aggression in any form, unless saving the life of their owners, should be euthanized. The ---- is not a guardian breed and should never act like one.

The ------ is not the best choice for a guard dog since they are extremely friendly, even with strangers.

We have high tech security systems because it would take torture and abuse to turn a TRUE ----- into a watch dog

Aggressive behavior toward humans is uncharacteristic of the breed and highly undesirable.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Ok Schutzund is guard type training... However, notice how many dogs will not do ANYTHING unless there is a body suit or bite sleeve present. It is a trained sport and doesn't guarantee that the dog will actually ATTACK an intruder. 

And Amstaffs ARE bred for temperament as well, where saying Bullies are could be questioned, due to over breeding. That is another discussion though. 

Point and case an APBT makes a crappy guard dog. Look into some type of mastiff


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I think it all boils down to the misconception that the media has portrayed the APBT as guard dogs. Look at the movies and t.v shows that use a pitbull as a guard dog. This is harming our breed not helping it. 

I'm not saying that you cannot train any dog to guard I think that you would be better off getting a breed that is known for guarding.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> I think it all boils down to the misconception that the media has portrayed the APBT as guard dogs. Look at the movies and t.v shows that use a pitbull as a guard dog. This is harming our breed not helping it.
> 
> I'm not saying that you cannot train any dog to guard I think that you would be better off getting a breed that is known for guarding.


GOOD POST!!! It can boil down to each individual dog, but you run the risk of ruining the dog.... I think anyway


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> GOOD POST!!! It can boil down to each individual dog, but you run the risk of ruining the dog.... I think anyway


That is exactly what I am trying to get across, why take a people loving dog and turn it against those who it loves?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

It is not the same thing but Mikado would protect you if he felt you were being threaten. He loved everyone. When my mom was being taken to the hosital he tried to get in the police car. That cop was laughing so hard tring to get Mikado out of his car. But we had a new neighbor move in next door. Mikado was fine with this man until the day the guy came in our yard and right up behind my sister while she was on a ladder. This guy would not back off when she asked him to. Mikado in all his bully-ness went charging out in front and low growled at the guy. The guy went over to his place and Mikado stood at the end of the drive way and stared at him. Mikado had never did anything like that before but he understood that my sister felt threaten. As long as the guy stayed on his place Mikado never growled at him again but if he walked over to our place Mikado was right by your side.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Any dog can be trained to do PP/FP/or guarding. To me and this is JMO we are less likely to be looked down upon or be scrutinized by the media and law enforcement if the guarding came from a breed other then our beloved APBT's. I very much doubt even if we showed a certificate stating that an APBT was trained and certified for such as it would be all smiles and pats on the back. But them again thats just me ...
As for the dog that bit the trainer I have to agree in one of 2 things either that trainer was not as credible as they claimed or the dog was of ill temperament. I say this because obedience is suppose to be the main structure of this training so the handler who ever it may have been was suppose to be able to instantly stop an attack or be able to minimize the damage with a very enforced command.
I to was interested in having my boy PP trained but decided against it as my trainers as well as the man who they studied under who is a very well decorated highly recommended trainer has 40 yrs experience,vietnam k9 corp specialist,medals for dog training in the army,developed and implemented nyc's first k9 corp for the subway system and many more titles and credits that I don't feel like counting stated ...
He would not recommend this breed for PP or any guarding because of their love of people, in some cases you run the risk of ruining the dog itself. Or wasting your time and money. No dog should be trained for this that has not strongly passed rigorous obedience training nor would he accept a dog that is not. As well as nothing younger then a year old. Any dog can be trained but why train one for it when it can only back fire on you if he needed to put his learned skill to work?
Now I'm not knocking anyone who does it ... I find it quite intriguing and impressive seeing an apbt doing bite work, proud and smiley and its someone else's but these are also people who do it for titles and credits towards their dogs achievements and are professionals.Correct me if I'm wrong I have no problem with it as we are all here to learn and not assume we know everything.
I love schutz and would love to maybe do it one day who knows ...
But my main thing is they will already protect us naturally because of who we are to them ... I'm just afraid of what a certificate stating they were trained to ATTACK ( which is what the media would say) would do to the family in that situation ...
Or the damage a dog trained by an inexperienced trainer trying to portray as if he has all the knowledge he needs in training our breed for such work and misleading owners would do to an already tarnished image... Welp I'll just keep reading ...


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Any dog can be trained to do PP/FP/or guarding. To me and this is JMO we are less likely to be looked down upon or be scrutinized by the media and law enforcement if the guarding came from a breed other then our beloved APBT's. I very much doubt even if we showed a certificate stating that an APBT was trained and certified for such as it would be all smiles and pats on the back. But them again thats just me ...
> As for the dog that bit the trainer I have to agree in one of 2 things either that trainer was not as credible as they claimed or the dog was of ill temperament. I say this because obedience is suppose to be the main structure of this training so the handler who ever it may have been was suppose to be able to instantly stop an attack or be able to minimize the damage with a very enforced command.
> I to was interested in having my boy PP trained but decided against it as my trainers as well as the man who they studied under who is a very well decorated highly recommended trainer has 40 yrs experience,vietnam k9 corp specialist,medals for dog training in the army,developed and implemented nyc's first k9 corp for the subway system and many more titles and credits that I don't feel like counting stated ...
> He would not recommend this breed for PP or any guarding because of their love of people, in some cases you run the risk of ruining the dog itself. Or wasting your time and money. No dog should be trained for this that has not strongly passed rigorous obedience training nor would he accept a dog that is not. As well as nothing younger then a year old. Any dog can be trained but why train one for it when it can only back fire on you if he needed to put his learned skill to work?
> ...


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:


----------

